
The First Security Engineer’s 100-day Checklist - jbaviat
https://www.sqreen.io/checklists/security-engineer-checklist
======
jbaviat
Being the first security engineer in a startup that already operates for a few
months or even years can be quite daunting. Starting up security is hard.
Starting security in a company that has already gathered a huge security debt
is even harder. This security checklist aims to help security engineers and
CISOs in early stage companies to prioritize their efforts in the first months
of their new job.

Any security engineers that were in this situation? Do not hesitate to share
your feedback!

